

ShoeDazzle No Longer Dazzling - Dramatize
http://gigaom.com/2012/09/25/shoedazzle-no-longer-dazzling/

======
jbigelow76
Seems like a worthless fluff of an article since the reason behind abandoning
a seemingly extremely successful business model was not laid out. The closest
the article got to addressing it was basically "the board wanted it".

